# Need help preparing salad



## mihael_keehl (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello,


First of all I just wanted to say that I literally have no idea how to make or prepare a salad. I have a very unhealthy lifestyle, and I just decided (already started) having a healthy one. One of the ways I've decided to do to get on with it is to eat vegetable salad for supper as it will provide me with my daily vegetable dosage. I've read a few articles about nutrient dense foods which has become the basis of the ingredients that I have listed. As mentioned, I have no idea how to prepare a salad; hence, I also have no idea what other Ingredients I need (Dressing?) to prepare a delicious salad that I can indulge in. So I would really appreciate it if anyone could guide me through it. 



Thanks,
Mihael


----------



## Katie H (Apr 3, 2015)

First, welcome to DC, Mihael.

As for salad, are you using it as a side dish or as the main course?

If you want to make a healthy side salad, it's pretty simple.  I would recommend going to the produce section of your favorite grocery store/market.  Look at all the different types of greens and select several you find appealing.  Many stores have picture guides that show customers what all the items are and, briefly, how they taste and are used and/or prepared.

Then, when it comes to other items to add to the greens base, the sky is pretty much the limit.  Nutritionally, the darker more vibrant the color of the food, the more beneficial it is.  Red and green cabbage are sometimes added to salads, too.  Don't forget to look at those as well.

Broccoli and green peppers are good in a salad.  Other veggies that could be included might be cauliflower, carrots, green onions, radishes, celery, tomatoes of any type...

The list can go on and on.  Adding nuts or seeds also will provide further nutrition and fiber.  Shredded cheeses such as Parmesan and cheddar could also be included.

Before you know it, you will have a bowl filled with all manner of tasty and colorful vegetables.

Dressings are a personal preference.  Some people prefer a very simple vinaigrette-type while others opt for a creamy one like ranch.  If you are unsure, go to the dressings aisle of your store and look at what's available.  Read labels.   See what kinds of ingredients are combined to make different dressings, then either ask here or ask Google for recipe ideas.  Salad dressings are not difficult to make.  One of the advantages of making your own is that you will not be adding any chemical stabilizers, etc., which, in turn, will be healthier for you.

If your goal is to have a main course salad, that's pretty simple.  All that's really necessary is to add the protein of your choice.  It could be steamed shrimp, broiled chicken, grilled beef strips, grilled fish, smoked fish (in the case of smoked salmon Caesar salad).  The list is broad and tasty.

Enjoy your salad adventure and congratulations on trying to eat healthier.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2015)

Great advice from Katie.

I use whatever lettuce I have, washed, dried, and ripped into bite-sized pieces.  I throw in a couple tablespoons of cottage cheese, a handful of frozen baby peas, some raisins or cut up apple pieces, bacon bits or cut up ham or poultry, and some nuts or sunflower seeds.  I like bottled Hidden Valley Ranch and Kraft Low Fat Catalina dressing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 4, 2015)

Welcome to DC! Not all greens are created equal. To help understand what flavor profile each type of greens brings to your salad, you might want to check these out:


Salad Days: make more of salad


Cook's Thesaurus: Salad Greens


I like to use EVOO, a good vinegar, S&P to dress my salads. Not a big fan of bottled dressings.


----------



## mihael_keehl (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the input Katie, Dawgluver, and CWS4322.

I've bought a couple of vegetables to start with. They are:
- 1 Pack of Lettuce(It was sealed inside a plastic)
- 1 Medium Red Cabbage
- 2 big carrots
- 4 small red bell peppers
- 2 medium sized onions

I've sliced it all, except the Lettuce, and evenly placed them inside 5 plastic containers and placed them inside the fridge. This way, I could easily get one container and eat it everyday. For the Lettuce, I'm planning on just getting enough from the plastic and throw it on top of everything else.

For the dressing, I'm planning on making it on the spot, when it's time for me to eat the salad. The ingredients I bought are:
- Red Wine Vinegar
- Extra Virgin Olive Oil
- Garlic
- Black Pepper(Powdered)

I'm gonna follow this recipe:

Garlic Vinaigrette Recipe & Video | Martha Stewart

Also, I'm planning on adding boiled eggs on the salad.

I'm also planning to explore other varieties of vegetables I can add, and probably the kind of meat I would find delicious to go along with it, but that's in the future, for now I just want to set the standard base vegetables for my salad.

I haven't tried it yet though, I just prepared it for the next five days. Hopefully, it'll be delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks like you're off to a good start, and welcome to Discuss Cooking.

You may want to read an interesting conversation we recently had here concerning salads to add some variety. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/iso-favorite-toppings-on-green-salads-92586.html


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 4, 2015)

You also have all the right stuff to branch out into coleslaw if you want to complicate, um, I mean mix things up a bit!


----------



## BoracayB (Apr 4, 2015)

Adding a can of Century Tuna to our salad seems to help
get people in my house more interested in eating it.
I make a simple honey mustard dressing they also like.
Very simple-Ladies Choice mayo, a good amount of honey 
and a squirt of mustard.
                   Tomato’s, broccoli,celery,cucumber,zucchini are good additions.


----------

